# Safari tourne fou (ne charge pas les pages)



## odoobe (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec safari 5.1.7 sous Lion

quand je met un URL la page reste blanche et la ligne d'état d'avancement reste figée

évidement j'ai controlé ma connection, mail, firefox et opéra fonctionnent correctement
quelqun aurait une idée pour moi car je me suis bien habitué à celui-ci

voila ce que j'ai déja tenté

reset safari + vider le cash
Redémarage du  Mac
Désinstallation avec "appcleaner" et réinstallation
Reboot avec reset pram

la je coince un peu

merci de votre aide

Olivier


----------



## Bambouille (17 Juillet 2012)

Réparer les permissions règles pas mal de problèmes !


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être essayer avec une autre session utilisateur.


----------

